# Known issues for the '02-'06



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

I've been a Nissan truck guy for a long time, but I've never had a Nissan car. I'm in a bit of a time crunch to find a car for my daughter (it got totaled yesterday). I'm looking at '02 -'06 Altimas with 4 cylinder and auto trans. Are there any bad years? Anything I should be on the look out for? Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

Well I ended up buying an '05 Altima for about $4000. The car is in really good shape, except the driver and passenger floor boards were rusted out. I spent all afternoon cutting out the bad and replacing it. Other than that I just had to replace the rear brake pads and a couple cosmetic things.


----------



## Richman (Jan 3, 2015)

My research showed a problem with the pre-cats decomposing and allowing abrasive crap to be sucked into the engine. There is plenty to find about this on the 03-06 years and I think it may even effect the 07 if I remember. It was a problem only on the 2.5 and not the 3.5 as the 6 cyl had a different design that was not effected. that wouldn't prevent me from buying gone but would make me want to do some real due diligence to make sure the recall and service was performed and the redesigned pre-cats were installed. I was the second owner of an 03 purchased in 07. I think the recall service was performed when the 1st owner had this vehicle or possibly during trade-in but not sure if the the same cats were used. I now have a blue smoke problem that just started, only seams to mainly shows up in cold weather. But then my 2.5 S has 177k miles on it and I didn't change the oil every 3.5K miles either.


----------

